# CPT Vape Meet #3 - Coil Building Competition



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

I apologise for not putting down the names of the winners. Seems in my waking up late and rushing to get done for work, i left all my paperwork at home.











2nd place - @whatalotigot


1st place - @Vaporholic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/12/14)

First place was @Vaporholic and second was @whatalotigot. There was a 2 point variance between first and second.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/12/14)

Congrats to @Vaporholic and @whatalotigot, well done.


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Well done @Vaporholic and @whatalotigot !
Love the Ryobi drill on the table!
True vaper tools on display


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/14)

Well done guys! And great pics @Marzuq!


----------



## TylerD (8/12/14)

I'm going to be the JHB guy that ask for names please? Got no idea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Names have been edited under the pics of the winners. well done boys


----------



## whatalotigot (8/12/14)

Thanks oaks. I actually didn't intend to enter the coil comp, But was convinced  Didnt bring along all my gear so Thanks to @Yusuf Cape Vaper for lending that Drill  Wouldnt have been a competition without it.

There needs to be more Coil building comps. If anyone is keen lets see those hands go up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/12/14)

whatalotigot said:


> Thanks oaks. I actually didn't intend to enter the coil comp, But was convinced  Didnt bring along all my gear so Thanks to @Yusuf Cape Vaper for lending that Drill  Wouldnt have been a competition without it.
> 
> There needs to be more Coil building comps. If anyone is keen lets see those hands go up.


Haha no problem bro. You know you're a hardcore Vaper if you're carrying a drill around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (8/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Haha no problem bro. You know you're a hardcore Vaper if you're carrying a drill around



If I had all my gear there we would have had to take over the other side of Nuri. And Yes. Hardcore vapers need that stuff. I accually got asked by a few people why I am using a drill  lol. My most beloved tool of the trade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporholic (8/12/14)

Hey everybody! Nice meeting you all on Saturday! Thanks for the awesome time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

